# Patriot.pdf



## Bill Hays

*File Name*: Patriot.pdf
*File Submitter*: Bill Hays
*File Submitted*: 20 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _15 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

A nice medium sized slingshot that is very versatile. Designed for more tactical appeal.






Click here to download this file


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Your Generosity and Contributions to this community are well recognised and i would like to thank you for this fantastic share.


----------



## Sumpfsocke

Hi,

first thanks for the great design! But I have a question. I made a slingshot exactly according to your design, here it is:









But I think the wood becomes very thin at the lower holes and I fear that when I draw a fork tip might break off and hit me in the face =(. The core is made from 12mm multiplex and near the hole it is still ca. 10 mm wide (so 12mm x 10mm). I tried pushing hard against the fork tips with my hands and it seemed pretty stable. Do you think this is enough?


----------



## treefork

The Patriot is a great design. The one I made out of 3/4" plywood did break for the reasons you mentioned. i made another in 1" HDPE and it is fantastic. NO way is this one ever going to break.I also made one in a 3/8 HDPE .Because of that thin spot I'm sticking to the poly on this design.


----------



## loneronin

I want to make a Ptriot too and I have your same concern about plywood but I don't have other siutable material so I will probably let some more material near the lower holes...


----------



## killor80

Danke für diese tolle Vorlage.


----------

